# update my 3 newest Greek Babies



## Crazy1 (May 29, 2009)

Hi, I took these pics this morning just before work. I placed them on a mixture of bed a beast & sand 70/30% with cypress mulch on top two days ago and they went crazy checking out the new substrate. 

Bounce is 1 month old today.
Bouncing Tigger (Bounce for short) waiting for her breakfast. She loves to rest like this on the new tile 






She seemed rather upset that I wanted to take her pic as she was eating, sheÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s such a girl. Or could it be someone pood on her tile? The mini red rose was for Bounces Birthday. 





The other two (nicknamed Frick and Frack, for now, though I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know where that came from (duh,) 
starting on breakfast of wandering jew. Yep, thats baby tort poo somebody couldn't hold it. 





Their breakfast today consisted of wandering jew, grape leaf and a squash blossom and a mini rose. 
Here they are really getting into that grape leaf.


----------



## Isa (May 29, 2009)

Robyn,
Bouncing Tigger, what a cute name  I love it, I am glad she is doing great.
Your 3 babies are soooo cute  I really like the last picure, it is adorable to see them eat like that (with their little mouths open) 
Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## Gulf Coast (May 29, 2009)

OH they are so cute.. That is my fav thing.. Watching them chomp down on their food.. Thanks for posting pictures..


----------



## Meg90 (May 29, 2009)

Oh they are beautiful! So small!


----------



## BigBiscuit (May 29, 2009)

Those are some little cuties.


----------



## iridedumped (May 29, 2009)

i think she farted in the second pic


----------



## Candy (May 29, 2009)

Robyn beautiful pictures of your beautiful babies. I want one!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 29, 2009)

they are so adorable. I love the eating shots!


----------



## baseballturtle48 (May 29, 2009)

They're so plump and the shells are beautiful. It's hard not to want all of them!


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 29, 2009)

awwww


----------



## sendie (May 30, 2009)

Cute, cute pictures! 

I laughed out loud at the farting comment, thanks!


----------



## Jacqui (May 30, 2009)

So did she eat her rose? Or did the other two?


----------



## Stazz (May 30, 2009)

Awwwwww Robyn Bouncing Tigger is such a cutie ! Happy birthday for then hehehe. Keep the pics coming


----------



## Crazy1 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks all They are coming along great. Here is the night after the big feed.
Here is a couple pic later that night after their big Birthday breakfast.
Bounce sleeping off her feed in her hide. The other two do not use it.





Here is where they chose to sleep. Note the extra scute. These two both have one.





You can see out of their breakfast the Rose is the only thing they didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t eat. LOL


----------



## Isa (Jun 1, 2009)

Robyn, they are adorable 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## chadk (Jun 1, 2009)

Cute torts!

Is the grape leaf just a leaf from a grape plant? I planted a concord table grape plant recently. I'm skeptical on weather or not we'll actually get any grapes out of it, but if it produces leaves that are good for torts, then that will be fine with me


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yep plan old leaves from a grape plant. I planted a tompson seedless and a concord they say they will not fruit the first year, but that is what I thought, Who cares, as long as I get the leaves and boy do I get leaves. My torts love them.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Robyn, the babies look great! I want babies! Love how they are asleep under the tile!


----------



## Meg90 (Jun 7, 2009)

They are beautiful! So cute!


----------



## shelber10 (Jun 7, 2009)

you tortoises are adorable they look happy


----------



## PowersSax911 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wait... You can feed Tortoises Roses?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes; they need to be organic without pesticides though. Are there any tort species who should not eat these? As far as I know they are ok for all.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 8, 2009)

To my knowlege all tort species can eat roses and the rose leaves. Also Geraniums and the leaves, as long as it is not ivy geraniums. My torts love the flowers but are not crazy over the leaves. LOL 

All the plants I grow I use no pestisides or chemicals on them but Tort water (from their water dishes) make great fertilizer for their plants.


----------

